# HEBBLEWHITE MFG BUFFALO NY



## mag510 (Apr 21, 2011)

FOUND THIS TONIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## mag510 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Mike,

 Shoe polish, or blacking, I do believe.  From the archives: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-767/mpage-1/tm.htm#768

 Perhaps blown at Lancaster. "Examples of the Lancaster bottles were: Burdock Bit- ters; Clarissy's White Oil Liniment; Dr. Fish Bitters; Flora Temple; Hostetter's Bitters; G. W. Merchant, Lockport, N.Y. (also made in Lockport); Monitor Inks; Picnic; Plantation Bitters; John Roach Bit- ters; Shilo's Cough Cure; Shoo-Fly; Stimson and Hebblewhite Blacking..." From.




From.


----------

